# 7 shots at a ukca target @ 10 meters with my Rayshot champ



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Great shooting !


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Great consistency! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Amazing accuracy


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I would be so proud of myself I couldn't stand it. :woot:


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

sir, I'd like to makes jokes with you, but you take this s hit serious... well done man!


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Thank you everyone


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

flipgun said:


> I would be so proud of myself I couldn't stand it. :woot:


 :yeahthat:

James, You are so #=&%#€ good 

How many years You have been shooting with slingshot ?


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Thats nauseatingly good...


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Perfect! Awesome shootn James!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man! If you can do that on paper, every other type target is gravy! Awesome!


----------



## Michael71 (Apr 23, 2017)

Very impressive.


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Thank you for the nice words everyone


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Kalevala said:


> flipgun said:
> 
> 
> > I would be so proud of myself I couldn't stand it. :woot:
> ...


 hahaha thanks mate I've been at it for about 3 years now I'm definitely hooked


----------



## theTurk (Feb 25, 2016)

Boom!!!!Top Draw shooting James! Hey! I'll trade you my g10 for that wood one you're shooting 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

No thank you haha you should just sell me that g10 one


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

In an effort to stay free of Spazmo's clutches I started trying the dipsy-doodle move you make with your slingshot holding arm. It's come to be known as "giving it the Westy." I was can shooting yesterday when SoftPretzel, hearing shots break but no can impacts, hollered out the window, "Give it the Westy!" You know I hit the next eleven in a row... 

You're a bonafide Master James. It's a pleasure to watch you shoot.


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

CornDawg said:


> In an effort to stay free of Spazmo's clutches I started trying the dipsy-doodle move you make with your slingshot holding arm. It's come to be known as "giving it the Westy." I was can shooting yesterday when SoftPretzel, hearing shots break but no can impacts, hollered out the window, "Give it the Westy!" You know I hit the next eleven in a row...
> 
> You're a bonafide Master James. It's a pleasure to watch you shoot.


Give it the westy sounds a bit like a dance move hahaha 
Thank you mate


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Well done Sir, that is awesome accuracy! If I could shoot like that it would be two of me !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

I tried a paper target last night, I swear my first five shots didnt touch the page. it took me a minute to dial in, but there sure is some mystique to shooting paper targets. I'm gonna do another tomorrow or something, but man, you made it look easy.. thanks for bringing paper back !


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I have seen the discussion of good on paper/bad on cans and vice versa. My compromise.









Best of both. :banana:


----------



## ryanpaul (Mar 7, 2017)

flipgun said:


> I have seen the discussion of good on paper/bad on cans and vice versa. My compromise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just on paper wow!!!


----------



## ryanpaul (Mar 7, 2017)

this was funny, well made me laugh anyway.



James West said:


>


----------



## dirtbag (Jan 3, 2015)

Awesome


----------

